# Code 78451 and 78452 when billing Blue Cross Blue Shield



## struk (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi, have any one received rejection when billing code 78452 to blue cross blue shield. They set up new guidlines, I follow them but still it doesn't work.
Their denial massage states that we need clinical support for this test. We send the notes and report but they still deny it. 
Does any one know what DX's go with this test? Or, where I can find an aswer to this question?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is a Highmark LCD. If that isn't your Medicare carrier, you might check their website for the LCD. https://www.novitas-solutions.com/policy/mac-ab/dl31187.html

Good luck,


----------

